
PCI Compliance - The Good, The Bad, and The Insecure - fmavituna
https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/blog/all-about-pci-compliance-pci-dss-good-bad-insecure/
======
X4
Can someone please explain me, who gave the company behind the PCI "licensing
business model" the right to enforce their power? Heck they even do it
internationally, no? How is that possible? How can I do the same, for say
"alcohol safety", just as an example?

 __ _I have worked in a few occasions where companies failed to provide PCI
compliance and still got licensed. In one company I helped to circumvent the
need for compliance by outsourcing the payment processing._ __

